# Cold smoking info



## gberger (Apr 23, 2014)

Hope this isn't a dumb question, but how do you cold smoke in an electric smoker?
What cause the wood to smoke if you are not turning on the electric unit.
I would like to smoke some cheese and would appreciate any info.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## madman mike (Apr 23, 2014)

use a source for the smoke like a venturi smoke generator or, from what everyone on this site will tell you, A-MAZ-N Smoker. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/a-maze-n-smoker


----------



## gberger (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone tried the mailbox mod. For a masterbuilt? Wondering how you cut the hole in the mailbox.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

Gberger said:


> Has anyone tried the mailbox mod. For a masterbuilt? Wondering how you cut the hole in the mailbox.


Best thing I ever did for my MES after getting an AMNPS. I just used a hole saw to cut with - I was lucky to have one that was the perfect size 76mm...


----------



## gberger (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

Gberger said:


> Thanks!!


You're quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   The mailbox mod is great for cold smoking - you can cold smoke in warmer weather because the AMNPS doesn't add any heat like it does if you have it in the MES...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2014)

Gberger said:


> Has anyone tried the mailbox mod. For a masterbuilt? Wondering how you cut the hole in the mailbox.


Its easy to cut the holes in the mailbox. Use a hole saw drill bit, or a metal blade in a jig saw. I used hole saws since I had the sizes that I wanted. As you can see in the photos I don't use mine on a Masterbuilt, but the principle is the same. I also use the AMNTS tubes.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 8, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------

